# Evening Turkey Hunting?



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I have access to 80 acres of private land near Grand Rapids that is absolutely loaded with turkeys, the owner has seen flocks of 50 or so this spring. The only problem is, I think that I'll only be able to make it out in the evenings because of prior commitments on weekends. Sooo, it looks like I'm going to be an evening guy, after 5:30 or so. 

Anyone have any tips for evening hunts?


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes I'll be there tonight with my gun and show you how it works :evilsmile 

Actually I have done well in the evening catching them on their way back to the roost. Find the roost and where they travel to get to the roost and sit and wait like you are deer hunting they will often take the same route everyday unless spooked by something or someone. Just don't get too close to the roost or you could ruin it for future hunts. I have had very little success calling in the evening because they are often time henned up again and heading for some food and a good nights sleep

AW


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I figured calling wouldn't be as effective, how about decoys?


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't know what I have done is find where they feed on their way back or something like that or a hole in a fence they use to get back to the roost etc and wait there. I was on my belly for 1 and a half hours two years ago on Mothers day in the pouring rain on the edge of a bean field and shot a tom with 11 1/8" beard at 3 yards :yikes: I had 10 turkeys within 5 yards of me it was fun. Some will say that is not the "proper" way to turkey hunt but hey it is fun and within the law and it puts some turkey in the feezer too. Good luck Steve let me know how ya do.

AW


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Ditto the above, use a field area that they feed in. Toms will still strut in the evening but I rarely hear them gobbling. I have seen/heard of the birds decoying at this time, too, if the toms are separated from hens. 

Mind the time, however. Shooting hours end 1/2 hour BEFORE sunset in the spring season. Birds will be flying up at sunset, so if you're sitting IN a roost area, you'll probably be hunting too late!

Good Luck!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Playin' Hooky said:


> Ditto the above, use a field area that they feed in. Toms will still strut in the evening but I rarely hear them gobbling. I have seen/heard of the birds decoying at this time, too, if the toms are separated from hens.
> 
> Mind the time, however. Shooting hours end 1/2 hour BEFORE sunset in the spring season. Birds will be flying up at sunset, so if you're sitting IN a roost area, you'll probably be hunting too late!
> 
> Good Luck!


I hear ya.

It's about 80 acres of mostly mature oaks and mature pines with ravines and a creek adjacent to more of the same and a wide power line easement. I can only assume that they'll spend most of their day in this power line easement because it's really the only "field" around. Hell, they could spend most of their day at the neighbors bird feeder for all I know :lol: 

I think I can cut them off before they start to roost as there is a more open area with younger trees that acts as a funnel between a steep ravine and a wetland in between the power line easement and roosting trees. We'll see......


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Smack One!  

Aw


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Steve,

I can't get out with you this week, but I feel a cold coming on at some point next week.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

omega58 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I can't get out with you this week, but I feel a cold coming on at some point next week.


Haven't been "sick" in a while, we'll see.....


----------

